# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  What do you think my ethnicity or ethnicities is/are?

## Alexandra97

I'm very curious because I never looked very similar to most of my family so yeah haha I'm gonna attach sime pictures~

FB_IMG_1537827593111.jpgFB_IMG_1537968499121.jpg

When I was a kid
FB_IMG_1537968519652.jpg

FB_IMG_1537968696129.jpg

And my natural hair FB_IMG_1537968745256.jpg

----------


## Alexandra97

> I'm very curious because I never looked very similar to most of my family so yeah haha I'm gonna attach sime pictures~
> 
> FB_IMG_1537827593111.jpgFB_IMG_1537968499121.jpg
> 
> When I was a kid
> FB_IMG_1537968519652.jpg
> 
> FB_IMG_1537968696129.jpg
> 
> And my natural hair FB_IMG_1537968745256.jpg


Idk why the pictures can't be seen, someone pls help lmao I feel dumb

----------


## Jovialis

I think you look Iberian.

Also, I can see them.

Sometimes the attachments come up as invalid. Thus it is better to use an image hosting site like imgur, to embed the images.

----------


## hrvclv

In some of your childhood pics (the blonde ones), you bear a marked resemblance with one of my own granddaughters - currently aged five. In terms of ethnicity, this would make you... French !

----------


## MOESAN

physically you don't go close to the must of Iberians what is not to say your are not from this ethnicity (ethnicity # phenotype, at the individual level)- I think you show (eyes form and nose) some solid remnants of Europe mesolithical types, parlty gracilized -

----------


## MOESAN

not eyes only but the whole eyes + eyebrows expression

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> I think you look Iberian.
> 
> Also, I can see them.
> 
> Sometimes the attachments come up as invalid. Thus it is better to use an image hosting site like imgur, to embed the images.


I totally agree with you 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## gidai

> Idk why the pictures can't be seen, someone pls help lmao I feel dumb


Eu le vad si pari a fi Româncă. 
I see its and you seem to be Romanian.

----------


## yonaga

Romanian I would say.

----------


## matty74

Ukrainian or Belarus

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

Hard to tell, I'd say NW Eastern Europe (Poland, Belarus, Baltic states)

----------


## halfalp

I would say Southern France too, somewhere like Dordogne, roughly Aquitaine.

----------

